
New rules were meant to protect our privacy. They don’t work - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/10/these-new-rules-were-meant-to-protect-our-privacy-they-dont-work
======
Nextgrid
This article is incorrect; sites that track you by default and make it
inconvenient to opt-out are actually in breach of the regulation. According to
the GDPR, collection of personal data for non-essential purposes (and no, ads
& analytics aren’t considered essential) should be opt-in.

The main problem of the GDPR is the lack of enforcement. Google & Facebook are
still around despite their whole business model is based on violating the
GDPR. If they still haven’t been fined, it’s sad but understandable that most
other websites don’t bother becoming compliant.

